# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Hướng dãn đăng ký và kiểm tra sim chính chủ

## ht8899

Bạn đang sở hữu một số sim đẹp, nhưng số sim này lại không phải bạn đứng tên. Bạn lo ngại một ngày nào đó số bạn đang dùng có thể bị người khác lấy mất. Trước kia khi bạn đi mua sim điện thoại,bạn nghĩ đơn giản chỉ cần một số để liên lạc có tiền sẵn trong tài khoản là được còn những vấn đề khác như sim này đứng tên của ai hạn sử dụng bao lâu hay gói cước như thế nào bạn cũng không để ý .Nắm bắt được điều này CHONSOVIETTEL.VN  của chúng tôi hướng dẫn chi tiết quý khách hàng qua bài viêt dưới đây để giúp mọi người giải quyết những thắc mắc.
kiểm tra thông tin chính chủ

ĐẦU TIÊN BẠN PHẢI HIỂU THẾ NÀO LÀ SIM CHÍNH CHỦ:

Sim chính chủ là sim bạn mua ở đại lý,nhà mạng hay mua online được đăng kí thông tin thuê bao bằng giấy chứng minh thư nhân dân hoặc hộ chiếu của bạn. Khi bạn mua sim số đẹp bạn sẽ phải cung cấp cho đại lí số chứng minh thư nhân dân,hoặc số hộ chiếu,họ tên, ngày tháng năm sinh của bạn,địa chỉ nơi bạn đăng kí hộ khẩu thường chú và cuối cùng là ngày cấp chứng minh

CÁCH ĐĂNG KÍ THÔNG TIN CHÍNH CHỦ VỚI TỪNG NHÀ MẠNG:

- Viettel: Sim viettel có 2 loại khi bạn mua đó là sim kích sẵn rồi và sim chưa kích.Với sim chưa kích hoạt đó là sim mới nguyên kít chưa vào tên của bất kì ai cả khi đó bạn chỉ cần cung cấp cho điểm bán số chứng minh thư nhân dân,ngày tháng năm sinh ,họ và tên, địa chỉ,ngày cấp chứng minh.Sau khi cung cấp xong thì đại lí có nhiệm vụ vào tên chính chủ cho bạn ,bạn lắp sim vào máy gọi 900 để kích hoạt sim là xong.
- Bạn kiểm tra thông tin thuê bao xem có chính chủ không bằng cách soạn tin nhắn: TTTB gửi 1414(TTTB viết tắt của thông tin thuê bao). Đối với sim đã kích hoạt sẵn trên hệ thống bạn cũng sẽ cung cấp tất cả thông tin trên chứng minh thư của bạn cho đại lí,sau đó lắp sim vào máy để lấy mã cá nhân (mã OTP) sau đó bạn cung cấp lại mã cá nhân cho điểm bán là xong. Với những bạn muốn thay đổi thông tin của mình xang tên người khác bạn sẽ phải mang chứng minh thư cùng với số sim muốn thay đổi thông tin,và cung cấp 5 số thuê bao gọi đi gần nhất cho điểm giao dịch của Viettel để thay đổi thông tin chính chủ.
phôi sim
-Vinaphone: Đối với sim vinaphone bạn cũng làm tương tự như sim viettel,bạn cần phải cung cấp cho điểm giao dịch chứng minh thư cùng với 5 số thuê bao liên lạc thường xuyên,mệnh giá thẻ mà bạn nạp gần nhất để điểm giao dịch của vinaphone đăng kí thông tin chính chủ cho bạn.
-Mobiphone:Tương tự như viettel và vinaphone khi bạn muốn đăng kí chính chủ sim mobifone bạn cần phải ra điểm giao dịch của mobi khi đi bạn nhớ cầm theo chứng minh thư nhân dân,số sim bạn muốn đăng kí,5 số liên lạc gần nhất để điểm giao dịch đăng kí thông tin chính chủ cho bạn.
cú pháp kiểm tra thông tin thuê bao
Hãy đăng kí thông tin chính chủ để đảm bảo quyền lợi của bạn, để bạn có thể an tâm hơn khi sử dụng số sim mà không lo đang dùng bị cắt,hoặc trong trường hợp rủi ro khi bạn mất điện thoại bạn có thể ra điểm giao dịch để xin cấp lại sim một cách dễ dàng.

----------

